# Adjustable Plywood Led Lamp From Scraps



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm at it again, doing stuff to amuse myself.
i came up with a plywood lamp from scraps a couple weeks ago and called it MK I.
it worked just fine, but i thought i installed the wrong lamp hood...



so i decided to remedy that with,
a new hood and improvements to the lamp socket mounting!
note the sleek elegance, quality materials, and blatant disregard of expense...

May i introduce MK II!!!



modeled loosely from the human arm, the lamp articulates in 4 places



Sturdy wall mount, engineered on the fly!
the wall mount system literally took tens of seconds of intense scrutiny , before the final design was implemented



and the heart of the lighting system...
a LED that burns very nicely.
the lamp longevity is yet to be seen.



here is the lowest practical extension of the lamp over my scraping vise, about 2- 1/2 ft off the benchtop.



this is for overhead lighting, when desired. it's about 4 ft off the benchtop, below



i can really see the points easier when scraping.
the light cast at an angle, accentuates what is flat vs what is not

total project cost estimated (generously- most of the parts were stolen from other devices)
$5 US


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 28, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> but i thought i installed the wrong lamp hood...



Yes the Dole can, seems like the proper one.  I can see there was no expense spared.  I would have gone for the house brand of pineapple myself, rather than the name brand but I'm cheap that way.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice fruity work.


----------



## dlane (Feb 28, 2016)

Bud lite cans work also, very light wait , and can get shiney on the inside .+ it's fun making them


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 28, 2016)

JimDawson said:


> Yes the Dole can, seems like the proper one.  I can see there was no expense spared.  I would have gone for the house brand of pineapple myself, rather than the name brand but I'm cheap that way.


*Hi Jim!
it's funny that you mentioned the store brand. i specifically set out yesterday to find a can of yellow or white label "generic" corn.
you know- the old ones that only said CORN in the most non descript packaging. found in the late 80's to early 90's
but i found none, so the dole pineapple can was used. it came from a discard from tonight's Crock Pot Teriyaki Garlic Chicken ....
i suppose i could plagiarize one and place the label over the can....

*


kd4gij said:


> Nice fruity work.


*Hi kd4gjj, thank you!
the pleasure was in eating the contents- then playing with the can!



dlane said:



			Bud lite cans work also, very light wait , and can get shiney on the inside .+ it's fun making them 

Click to expand...


Hi Derrick,
thanks for the great idea!

i'm toying with the idea of making some hanging lamps from mickey's 40 oz and Bud 40's!
cheers!
*


----------



## dlane (Feb 28, 2016)

Ye'ha , haven't seen a Mickey's for a long while, I'll have to sit at home and check them out.
I like good lights


----------



## dlane (Feb 28, 2016)

Watch out for the 36 year old corn now !.


----------



## silence dogood (Feb 28, 2016)

Did you make upside down cake out of the pineapple?  Stirred fried mushrooms also go good  with a beer, too.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 28, 2016)

dlane said:


> Ye'ha , haven't seen a Mickey's for a long while, I'll have to sit at home and check them out.
> I like good lights



*Jus' watch out for the hidden drunk in having one too many green hornets.
don't ask me how i found that out...*


----------



## jpfabricator (Feb 28, 2016)

So when will you post the teriaki garlic chicken recipe, so we can make our own light?

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 28, 2016)

silence dogood said:


> Did you make upside down cake out of the pineapple?  Stirred fried mushrooms also go good  with a beer, too.


*Hey silence dogood,
no sir , but i'd eat pineapple upsidedown cake any day of the week and twice on sunday, given the chance.
i agree, i'm a fan of a lot of different eats!*


----------



## dlane (Feb 28, 2016)

+1 on the upside down cake, that stuff makes me sleepy , Good night all.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 29, 2016)

jpfabricator said:


> So when will you post the teriaki garlic chicken recipe, so we can make our own light?
> Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker



*Hi Jake, always a pleasure.
i'll post the recipe-Right here, right now, good sir!

1 cup of your favorite brand of teriyaki sauce. ( i like veri teriyaki (kosher) sauce- not for religious reasons- because it's good!)
1/2 can of pineapple rings- reserve 1/2 juice and 1/2 pineapple by volume( i'll tell you why in a second...
2-3 (or 5 like me) cloves of garlic- peeled, chopped
1/4 cup butter or margarine
black pepper to taste
sea salt to taste 
sesame seed
juice from 1 lime
1 cup shallots, or 1/2 of a large onion of your choice 
mushrooms to taste- i like mini portobello (thickly sliced) and a lot of them- 8 oz
1/2 cup White Wine of your choice, i use $10 a bottle white- but it makes little difference 
4 boneless/skineless chicken breasts (any 4 large pieces of chicken will do, or even 12-16 wings!)

in a large skillet or dutch oven moderate hot, melt the butter/ margarine
add shallots or onion, stir until shallots/onion loosens but still has color
add garlic, salt, pepper 
add mushrooms as the shallots/ onion turn translucent
slightly reduce heat , cook for 3- 5 minutes covered
add white wine upon opening the skillet, de-glaze the skillet/ dutch oven.*

*prepare a crock pot (high heat) or oven(oven 300*F)
put 1/2 of the pineapple slices at the bottom of the crock pot
(put pineapple wherever you can in the dutch oven)
add 1/2 of the reserved pineapple juice
add the lime juice
place the uncooked chicken in the crock pot, on top of the pineapple rings
add the contents from the skillet evenly over the chicken, if you used the crock pot
if you used the dutch oven, you'll add the uncooked chicken to the dutch oven and pineapple then you'll baste the chicken pieces until generously coated.
add sesame seed to taste- i like a lot 
close up the vessel and set it on it's way
the crock pot will take 3 hours from start to finish
the dutch oven will take about 4 hrs at 300*F

now for the other pineapple juice and fruit
place the remaining rings and juice in a blender
fill 1/2 the blender with ice
add 1/2 cup vodka (optional, use grape or apple juice instead)
add lime juice to taste
add a shot of Cointreau (optional- add more lime juice or a shot of orange juice instead)
splash of soda
blend
drink that.

while you are steaming the vegetables(carrots, cabbage, broccoli)
and making the rice,
do me a favor, enjoy the experience!
*


----------



## derf (Feb 29, 2016)

Obviously our tastes differ, but I went a much more contemporary route.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 29, 2016)

I love it!
great work man!


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 29, 2016)

Damn, Mike, I think you are even more frugal than I am, and that is really something special...   8^)


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Bob, thank you,
i'm coming more to be aware and appreciate the waste of modern man, myself included.

my amusements are only a small symbol of what can be made from modest materials that we may otherwise toss away.
consider, if only for a moment, if we were able to reuse in some way, 1/4 of what we may throw away.
our landfills would see dramatic reductions, and other useful things can be made.


----------



## rgray (Feb 29, 2016)

And from the modern art category:





Daytime running lights Led and 12 volt. Real bright and not hot. Have them in my blast cabinet also.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi rgray , 
the lights look great!


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 29, 2016)

Where do you guys (rgray and derf) manage to purchase the black plastic covered flex tube to mount those lights on? I can find flexible conduit, but the problem is that it is TOO flexible and will not stay put. Maybe I am looking for the wrong stuff?


----------



## chips&more (Feb 29, 2016)

OMG, I just took my T shirt off and threw it in the air!


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 29, 2016)

chips&more said:


> OMG, I just took my T shirt off and threw it in the air!



Um, maybe you've had a little too much of the fermented pineapple juice??


----------



## rgray (Feb 29, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> Where do you guys (rgray and derf) manage to purchase the black plastic covered flex tube to mount those lights on? I can find flexible conduit, but the problem is that it is TOO flexible and will not stay put. Maybe I am looking for the wrong stuff?



It came with the lathe. M1112 shop fox (grizz g4003g).
It's not split like the wire loom stuff from auto stores. I don't know where it can be found.
It's loosely over the top of the light holder. Doesn't hold anything it's just for looks.


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks, Russ. I did manage to find them on the omnipresent interweb. They can be purchased in various lengths, but none are very long. I've got a hunch that they will not stay put if they are too long.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 29, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> Um, maybe you've had a little too much of the fermented pineapple juice??


I guess fermented pineapple juice would be something to try? But, I was actually referring in jest to the below.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/homemade-ab-roller-by-ulma-doctor.43630/#post-373826


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 29, 2016)

Oops. I guess you posted the t-shirt toss to the wrong thread.  No harm, no foul. Unless of course a photo of you without a shirt on is worse than the one of Ulma Doctor.  Sorry, I can't bear to look!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 29, 2016)

terrywerm said:


> Where do you guys (rgray and derf) manage to purchase the black plastic covered flex tube to mount those lights on? I can find flexible conduit, but the problem is that it is TOO flexible and will not stay put. Maybe I am looking for the wrong stuff?



Hi terrywerm, i found an ebay link for you that may or may not help out:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-50-Feet...id=100034&rk=2&rkt=8&mehot=ag&sd=361474860305


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks, Mike. Sorry, but no cigar.  More like this stuff.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 29, 2016)

i see, that's some heavy duty stuff, thanks for the link!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 29, 2016)

chips&more said:


> OMG, I just took my T shirt off and threw it in the air!


Hi Dave,LOL!
i'm taking it that you may have tried the afore mentioned elixir-
but i can't be held responsible for any loss of clothing...
even if you are just ab checking!



terrywerm said:


> Um, maybe you've had a little too much of the fermented pineapple juice??


the drink of stumble, will sneak upon the unsuspecting!


----------



## derf (Feb 29, 2016)

Terry, the easiest way to find that tubing is ON the lamp. I found that lamp at Menard's on the clearance rack for 3.99. I just changed out the shade and the socket to use an LED bulb. Got good use from a leaky coffee cup, too.


----------

